# hanged, drawn and quartered = εκτελέστηκε με απαγχονισμό, ξεκοίλιασμα και τεμαχισμό



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Βρέθηκα κάποτε στην ανάγκη να μεταφράσω την αγγλική έκφραση με τα τρία ρήματα για τη φρικώδη ποινή που επιφύλασσαν στη μεσαιωνική Αγγλία για τους προδότες, που το έγκλημά τους θεωρούνταν πιο αποτρόπαιο από τη δολοφονία (τους δολοφόνους τούς απαγχόνιζαν και, αν ήταν ευγενείς, τους αποκεφάλιζαν). Μάζεψα κάποιες πληροφορίες που πρωτοδημοσίευσα σε άλλο φόρουμ, αλλά τώρα με ειδοποίησε μέλος ότι τις θέλει κι εδώ, γιατί κι άλλοι έχουν μαρτύρια και βασανιστήρια και εκτελέσεις να μεταφράσουν και να συζητήσουν.

Από τη μνήμη του Google είχα διασώσει κάποιο κείμενο που υπήρχε στο zortal.gr για «Βασανιστήρια και εκτελέσεις στον Μεσαίωνα». Στην Wikipedia υπάρχει αξιόλογο άρθρο περί *hanged, drawn and quartered*, από το οποίο αντιλήφθηκα ότι άλλο πράγμα το *drawn and quartered* στην Αγγλία (ξεντέρισμα και τεμαχισμός) και άλλο το *quartering* στη Γαλλία (διαμελισμός από άλογα). Μελέτησα και τα πρακτικά μιας δίκης του 1660 (μη χάσετε την τελευταία ενότητα) και πληροφορήθηκα για τη μετάφραση ενός ξεχωριστού βιβλίου (_Το εγχειρίδιο του καλού δήμιου_ του Τζέφρι Αμποτ) και συγκινήθηκα τόσο πολύ από το συγγραφικό έργο του κύριου Άμποτ που αντέγραψα και παραθέτω από ένα άλλο βιβλίο του μια σελίδα σχετική με το θέμα μας.

Έχουμε και λέμε, λοιπόν:


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

[Έκανα ελάχιστες διορθώσεις στο παρακάτω, όπου η παθητική φωνή υφίσταται αυτό που της πρέπει: βασανίζεται κανονικά.]
*Βασανιστήρια και εκτελέσεις στον Μεσαίωνα*

Τα βασανιστήρια ήταν πολύ διαδεδομένα κατά την διάρκεια του μεσαίωνα και αυτά συνδέονταν άμεσα με τις δεισιδαιμονίες της εποχής. Δεν χρησιμοποιούνταν μόνο για στρατιωτικούς σκοπούς, αλλά και για αυτούς που κατηγορούνταν ότι εξασκούσαν τη μαγεία. Σήμερα, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά μουσεία πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα ενώ παράλληλα όλες αυτές οι μέθοδοι εμφανίζονται κατά καιρούς σε πολλές ταινίες με ανάλογο περιεχόμενο. Οι τρόποι θανάτου είναι πάρα πολλοί και παρακάτω θα προσπαθήσουμε να εξετάσουμε τους περισσότερους από αυτούς...

Πρέπει να τονίσουμε ότι τέτοιες μέθοδοι δημιουργήθηκαν για δύο λόγους ή για έναν από τους δύο αυτούς λόγους : Πρώτα από όλα για να έχουν τα θύματα έναν αργό και βασανιστικό θάνατο και δεύτερο, να προσφέρουν θέαμα στο κοινό της εκτέλεσης...

_Προσοχή, ποτέ να μην δοκιμάσετε κάτι από τα παρακάτω μόνοι σας και το κυριότερο, εγώ δεν φέρω καμία ευθύνη για τον τρόπο που θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τις παρακάτω πληροφορίες. Έτσι για παράδειγμα εγώ δεν θα φταίω αν εσείς εμπνευστείτε από αυτή την σελίδα και πάτε και εφαρμόσετε το εκκρεμές στον γείτονά σας! Σημειώνουμε ότι όλες οι μέθοδοι που αναφέρονται εδώ χρησιμοποιούνταν στον μεσαίωνα και δεν αναφέρονται μεταγενέστερες μέθοδοι, όπως π.χ. το ηλεκτροσόκ ή η ηλεκτρική καρέκλα._

Οι περισσότεροι τρόποι βασανισμού είτε χρησιμοποιούνταν από στρατιωτικούς (για τους αιχμάλωτους πολέμου ή τους προδότες) ή από την δικαιοσύνη (για τους διάφορους εγκληματίες) ή από την εκκλησία και ειδικότερα από την Ιερά Εξέταση (για τους αιρετικούς, τους μάγους/αλχημιστές και τους Εβραίους). Θα παρατηρήσετε ότι αρκετοί από τους παρακάτω τρόπους έχουν επιβιώσει μέχρι και τις μέρες μας, όπως για παράδειγμα ο δημόσιος λιθοβολισμός.

Παρακάτω υπάρχουν όλες οι μέθοδοι ταξινομημένες κατά αλφαβητική σειρά. Οι παραλλαγές κάποιου τρόπου (π.χ. στο τάνυσμα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν είτε δέντρα είτε άλογα κλπ.) αναφέρονται όλες σε μία κατηγορία.

Αποκεφαλισμός
Πολύ trendy θάνατος που θεωρείται κλασσικός πλέον. Ο δήμιος φορώντας συνήθως κουκούλα αποκεφαλίζει τον κατάδικο. Χρησιμοποιούνταν συχνά στην Αγγλία την περίοδο 1500-1600 ενώ σημειώνουμε ότι το τσεκούρι που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον τελευταίο αποκεφαλισμό το 1747 βρίσκεται στον πύργο του Λονδίνου. Η όλη μέθοδος είναι απλή και γρήγορη.

Απολέπιση
Με τη χρήση διαφόρων οργάνων όπως κοπίδια και δρεπάνια, έβγαζαν το δέρμα του κατάδικου ο οποίος πέθαινε ώρες αργότερα με φρικτούς πόνους εξαιτίας της αφυδάτωσης του σώματος. Πολλές φορές, μετά την αφαίρεση του δέρματος, ρίχνονταν αλάτι ή άλλες ουσίες έτσι ώστε να προκαλείται περισσότερος πόνος.

Αφαίρεση δοντιών, νυχιών, μύτης και αυτιών
Συνηθίζονταν να αφαιρούνται τα μέλη του τίτλου από το θύμα σαν βασανιστήριο. Επειδή όμως αυτό δεν είναι θανατηφόρο, χρησιμοποιούσαν πάνω στις πληγές είτε αλάτι, είτε σαπούνι είτε κάποια άλλη τοξική ουσία (π.χ. θειάφι) έτσι ώστε να προκαλείται περισσότερος πόνος. Αν το θύμα δεν πέθαινε από τα τραύματά του, μετά αποκεφαλιζόταν.

Βράσιμο
Διαδεδομένος τρόπος στον μεσαίωνα όπου οι κατάδικοι έμπαιναν μέσα σε μια μεγάλη χύτρα όπου έβραζε νερό. Εκεί, πέθαιναν από τα εγκαύματα. Αν το νερό ήταν σε πολύ υψηλή θερμοκρασία, κάποια ευαίσθητα όργανα αποκολλούνταν από το σώμα (όπως π.χ. τα μάτια).

Γδάρσιμο
Με την χρήση διαφόρων μυτερών και κοφτερών μαχαιριών, ο δήμιος έγδερνε το σώμα του θύματος. Συνήθως, άρχιζε από τα γεννητικά όργανα ώστε ο πόνος να ήταν περισσότερο οξύς.

Διαπέραση
Το θύμα τοποθετούνταν σε οριζόντια θέση έχοντας το στόμα ανοιχτό. Τότε είτε χρησιμοποιώντας ένα μακρύ ξύλο είτε αργότερα μια σφαίρα, ο δήμιος προσπαθούσε να διαπεράσει όλο το σώμα του κατάδικου. Εξαιρετικά διασκεδαστικό (για τον δήμιο).

Δηλητηρίαση
Γνωστή μέθοδος από την αρχαιότητα (π.χ. ο Σωκράτης και το κώνειο). Στον μεσαίωνα χρησιμοποιούνταν και άλλες ουσίες που προκαλούσαν διάφορα αποτελέσματα, ανάλογα βέβαια με το είδος του εγκλήματος.

Δημόσιο λιντσάρισμα
Ο κατάδικος αφήνεται ελεύθερος ανάμεσα στο πλήθος, το οποίο εξοργισμένο τον λιντσάρει μέχρι θανάτου. Πολύ διαδεδομένος τρόπος αφού ανέβαζε το πρεστίζ του τοπικού άρχοντα καθώς δίνει στο λαό την ψευδαίσθηση ότι ο λαός αποδίδει δικαιοσύνη.

Εκκρεμές
Μια τεράστια λεπίδα δένονταν σε ένα σχοινί κάνοντας την κίνηση ενός εκκρεμούς. Ο κατάδικος δένονταν κάτω ακριβώς από την λεπίδα, σε ένα τραπέζι. Η λεπίδα κατέβαινε σιγά σιγά καθώς χαλάρωνε το σχοινί και στο τέλος ξέσκιζε τις σάρκες του θύματος από άκρη σε άκρη. Εξαιρετικά σαδιστική μέθοδος που περιγράφεται πλήρως στο βιβλίο του Edgar Allan Poe "The Pendulum".

Έντομα
Το θύμα αλείφεται συνήθως με μέλι ή άλλη παρόμοια ουσία (π.χ. γύρη) και αφήνεται ελεύθερο. Τελικά, πεθαίνει από τα διάφορα έντομα που προσκολλώνται επάνω του και αρχίζουν να κατατρώγουν τη σάρκα του.

Θάψιμο
Ο κατάδικος θάβονταν ζωντανός μέσα στο χώμα, με το κεφάλι έξω ώστε να μπορεί να αναπνέει. Μετά τον εγκατέλειπαν. Ο κατάδικος πέθαινε από εξάντληση αλλά και από τον ήλιο που του έψηνε στο κεφάλι. Εξαιτίας του τελευταίου, χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως στις μεσογειακές χώρες όπου η ηλιοφάνεια είναι καθημερινή και έντονη. Επιπλέον, υπάρχουν στοιχεία ότι χρησιμοποιούνταν και στην Ινδία.

Iron Maiden
Μεγάλα κοφίνια και σαρκοφάγοι συνήθως με γυναικεία μορφή κατασκευάζονταν έχοντας το εσωτερικό τους κούφιο και γεμάτο από αιχμηρά σιδερένια καρφιά. Ο κατάδικος τοποθετούνταν μέσα και η πόρτα έκλεινε. Κατά το κλείσιμο, το θύμα συνθλίβονταν από όλα αυτά τα καρφιά. Σημειώνουμε ότι στο κάτω μέρος υπήρχε μια τρύπα έτσι ώστε να συλλέγεται το αίμα και να μη λερώνει το πάτωμα.

Ισπανικός γάιδαρος
Το βασανιστήριο δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το όνομά του και είναι άγνωστο πώς το πήρε. Το θύμα κάθεται πάνω σε μια κατασκευή σχήματος Λ σαν να κάθεται πάνω σε ένα άλογο. Μετά, δένονται διάφορα βαριά αντικείμενα στα πόδια του. Καθώς το βάρος αυξάνει, αυξάνεται και ο πόνος ανάμεσα στα σκέλια του θύματος. Συνηθίζονταν να κόβονται και κάποιοι τένοντες των ποδιών πριν την διαδικασία έτσι ώστε να πετυχαίνεται το ολοκληρωτικό ξερίζωμα των ποδιών από το υπόλοιπο σώμα.

Καζάνι με ποντίκια
Σε ένα καζάνι γεμάτο με ποντίκια τοποθετούνταν ένας αγωγός (από όπου μπορούσαν να περάσουν τα ποντίκια) ως το στόμα του θύματος, το οποίο με ένα σφιγκτήρα ανάγκαζαν να μείνει ανοιχτό. Μετά το καζάνι ζεσταίνονταν μέχρις ότου τα ποντίκια να αρχίσουν να καταφεύγουν προς το στόμα του θύματος. Το θύμα πέθαινε όταν τα ποντίκια έμπαιναν στο στόμα και έφταναν πολλές φορές μέχρι και το στομάχι.

Κατάποση νερού
Το θύμα εξαναγκάζονταν να πιει μια τεράστια ποσότητα νερού και τελικά πέθαινε αφού το στομάχι του δεν άντεχε άλλο και έσπαγε. Άλλες φορές, το νερό έμπαινε στους πνεύμονες και το τυχερό θύμα πνίγονταν πριν σπάσει το στομάχι του, πιο ανώδυνα. Συνήθως, το θύμα έπινε θαλασσινό νερό έτσι ώστε η δίψα του να είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Κατασπαραγμός από ζώα
Οι Χριστιανοί της πρώτης περιόδου ρίχνονταν στα λιοντάρια. Αργότερα στον μεσαίωνα, χρησιμοποιούνταν ένας μεγάλος λάκκος όπου περιείχε και άλλα ζώα όπως φίδια, λύκους, αρκούδες κλπ. Το θέαμα ήταν πολύ αγαπητό στο κοινό.

Κάψιμο στην πυρά
Ευρέως γνωστή μέθοδος όπου ο κατάδικος δένονταν σε ένα όρθιο ξύλο και μετά του έβαζαν φωτιά. Είναι ίσως ο πιο διαδεδομένος τρόπος καψίματος.

Κλίβανος
Το θύμα έμπαινε μέσα σε έναν μεγάλο κλίβανο όπου το πυρακτωμένο υλικό τού κατέκαιγε τις σάρκες. Μετά από λίγη ώρα, μόνο λίγη στάχτη είχε μείνει από το σώμα του θύματος.

Κολάρο στραγγαλισμού
Άλλη μια έκδοση του κρεμάσματος. Εδώ δένεται ένα δερμάτινο κολάρο (ή άλλες φορές ένα χοντρό σχοινί) γύρω από τον λαιμό του θύματος. Ο δήμιος που βρίσκεται πίσω από το θύμα, αρχίζει να σφίγγει το κολάρο με συνέπεια το θύμα να πεθαίνει από ασφυξία. Πολλές φορές ήταν η εναλλακτική εκτέλεση της πυράς και ο μελλοθάνατος μπορούσε να διαλέξει μεταξύ αυτών των δύο. Ήταν πολύ αγαπητό θέαμα στο μεσαίωνα καθώς κατά τον στραγγαλισμό, τα μάτια και η γλώσσα πετάγονταν από το πρόσωπο.

Κόψιμο λαρυγγιού
Αυτή η μέθοδος χρησιμοποιούνταν σπάνια επειδή δεν ήταν και πολύ δραματική, και διαρκούσε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. Ο δήμιος με ένα μικρό κοφτερό μαχαίρι χάραζε τον λάρυγγα του θύματος από άκρη σε άκρη. Το θύμα πεθαίνει από αιμορραγία αλλά και από ασφυξία καθώς το αίμα που πάει στο εγκέφαλο τινάζεται προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και μπαίνει στους πνεύμονες.

Κρυοπάγημα
Αυτό το βασανιστήριο χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως το χειμώνα. Το θύμα γδύνονταν και έβγαινε έξω σε ανοιχτό χώρο. Εκεί του έριχναν νερό έτσι ώστε η καρδιά του να σταματήσει από το κρυοπάγημα. Δεν ενδεικνυόταν σε μεσογειακές χώρες όπου ο χειμώνας δεν είναι βαρύς.
​


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

*Βασανιστήρια και εκτελέσεις στον Μεσαίωνα* (2)

Λιθοβολισμός
Πολύ γνωστός τρόπος βασανισμού και σε πολλά κράτη στον κόσμο (μάλιστα, ακόμα ισχύει και σήμερα). Είτε ο δήμιος είτε ο λαός, έριχναν πέτρες στον κατάδικο με συνέπεια ο τελευταίος να πεθάνει από αιμορραγία μετά από πολλή ώρα, εκτός και αν είναι τυχερός και μια πέτρα τον χτυπήσει σε καίριο σημείο και πεθάνει ακαριαία.

Λιμοκτονία
Ένας απλός τρόπος που ενδείκνυται όταν ο κατηγορούμενος πρέπει να εξαφανιστεί χωρίς ο λαός να ξέρει ποια είναι η τύχη του. Το θύμα τοποθετείται μέσα σε ένα κελί, και μετά από κανένα μήνα, κάποιος πάει να ανοίξει το κελί, να το καθαρίσει ώστε να τοποθετηθεί ο επόμενος. Το θύμα πεθαίνει από αφυδάτωση και ασιτία και φυσικά, δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα σωτηρίας αφού τα περισσότερα τέτοια κελιά βρίσκονται σε απομονωμένα ή υπόγεια μέρη (π.χ. η Γαλλική Βαστίλη). [Σ.Μ(εταφορέα): Προσθέτω εδώ ότι αναφέρεται στην αποκαλούμενη oubliette.]

Μαστίγωμα
Πασίγνωστη μέθοδος με τη χρήση μαστιγίου που δεν σκότωνε αναγκαία το θύμα. Μια ενδιαφέρουσα παραλλαγή στον μεσαίωνα είναι η χρήση ενός δερμάτινου μαστιγίου με 9 ουρές το οποίο είχε την ιδιότητα να αφαιρεί μικρά κομμάτια από το δέρμα του θύματος. Τελικά, το θύμα πέθαινε από την οξείδωση της επιφάνειας του σώματος και από την αιμορραγία.

Ξεκοίλιασμα
Το σώμα του θύματος ανοίγονταν και τα σωθικά του πετάγονταν έξω. Εννοείται ότι το θύμα είναι ζωντανό κατά την διάρκεια της όλης διαδικασίας και βλέπει π.χ. τα έντερά του να τραβιόνται έξω με μεγάλες τανάλιες.

Παλούκωμα
Ξύλινες σφήνες εισχωρούσαν στο σώμα του καταδίκου με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε ζωτικά όργανα παρέμεναν σώα. Ο κατάδικος επιβίωνε για αρκετές ώρες, ώσπου με φρικτούς πόνους, πέθαινε από αιμορραγία.

Πνιγμός (σε θάλασσα)
Δημοφιλής τρόπος για παραθαλάσσιες περιοχές κυρίως γιατί ήταν γνωστός και ως το «τεστ της μάγισσας». Το θύμα δένεται σε μια μεγάλη πέτρα και ρίχνεται στην θάλασσα. Αν καταφέρει να βγει, τότε είναι ένοχο και εκτελείται με άλλο τρόπο. Αν όμως πνιγεί, τότε ήταν αθώο. Υποτίθεται ότι το νερό αποδεχόταν ή όχι το θύμα και έτσι έβλεπαν αν είναι ένοχο ή όχι. [Σ.Μ. Η παλαιότερη εκδοχή του Catch-22.]

Πνιγμός (εκτός θάλασσας)
Ανάλογα με τον πνιγμό σε θάλασσα, το θύμα πνίγεται. Η διαφορά όμως έγκειται στο ότι δεν γίνεται σε θάλασσα αλλά δένεται ένας κουβάς στο πρόσωπο του θύματος λίγο πάνω από το πιγούνι, και από πάνω του ρίχνεται νερό. Το νερό μέσα στον κουβά αυξάνεται έτσι σιγά σιγά μέχρι που φτάνει και τη μύτη και το θύμα πνίγεται.

Ρίξιμο από μεγάλο ύψος
Ο κατάδικος, αφού ανέβαινε ένα ψηλό βουνό σέρνοντας διάφορα αντικείμενα, τελικά ρίχνονταν από αυτό το ύψος κάτω και φυσικά, πολτοποιούνταν. Χρησιμοποιούνταν λιγότερο από άλλες μεθόδους μιας και ήταν πολύ γρήγορο για το κοινό.

Σάκος με ζώα
Αγαπημένη μέθοδος κυρίως στη Ρωμαϊκή αυτοκρατορία αλλά και αργότερα. Ο κατάδικος έμπαινε μέσα σε ένα μεγάλο σάκο που περιείχε άγρια ζώα, όπως φίδια, νυφίτσες, γάτες κ.ά. με συνέπεια να πεθάνει βασανιστικά από τα χτυπήματα αυτών των ζώων.

Σιδερένια καρέκλα / Σιδερένιο κρεβάτι
Ο κατάδικος δένονταν πάνω σε μια σιδερένια καρέκλα ή κρεβάτι τα οποία από πριν είχαν τοποθετηθεί σε φωτιά και ήταν σε διάπυρη κατάσταση. Ο κατάδικος γινόταν λοιπόν barbecue και ψηνόταν μέχρι θανάτου.

Σιδηρούν προσωπείο
Το θύμα φορούσε στο κεφάλι του μια μεγάλη μεταλλική μάσκα συνέχεια, χωρίς να τη βγάζει. Αυτό γινόταν κυρίως στους φυλακισμένους έτσι ώστε οι τελευταίοι να πεθαίνουν αρκετούς μήνες μετά από ατροφία του κεφαλιού, καθότι η μάσκα (ή κράνος) ήταν μεταλλικό και πολύ βαρύ. Μάλιστα, αρκετές φορές η μάσκα βιδωνόταν στα οστά του κεφαλιού και με διάφορα εξογκώματα ανάγκαζαν το κρανίο να πάρει το επιθυμητό σχήμα.

Σταύρωση
Cult τρόπος θανάτου, ανάλογος με αυτόν του Ιησού. Στο μεσαίωνα, υπήρχαν πολλές παραλλαγές όπου το θύμα δενόταν σε σταυρούς σχήματος Χ ή Τ όρθια ή ανάποδα.

Συμπίεση
Το θύμα τοποθετούνταν οριζόντια και πάνω του τοποθετούνταν ένα μακρύ παραλληλόγραμμο ξύλο ή άλλη ανάλογη επιφάνεια. Μετά, τοποθετούνταν διάφορα βαριά αντικείμενα πάνω του (όπως π.χ. πέτρες) και τελικά, το σώμα του εγκληματία συνθλιβόταν από αυτά.

Τάνυσμα
Τα χέρια και τα πόδια του θύματος δένονταν σε σχοινιά τα οποία τραβούσαν άνθρωποι ή ζώα (π.χ. άλογα). Τελικά το θύμα πέθαινε μετά αφού δεν μπορούσε να αντέξει αυτό το τέντωμα του σώματος. Διασκεδαστική μέθοδος και το κυριότερο, δεν λερώνει το μέρος όπως άλλες. Άλλη μια παραλλαγή είναι το δέσιμο του θύματος σε δύο δέντρα τα οποία πρώτα είχαν τραβηχτεί από κατακόρυφη θέση σε οριζόντια στο σημείο του δεσίματος. Αφού έδεναν το θύμα, ο δήμιος άφηνε τα δέντρα ελεύθερα να έρθουν στην αρχική τους κατακόρυφη θέση και έτσι, το θύμα πολλές φορές διαχωρίζονταν στα δύο. Στην περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιούνταν δύο άλογα που τραβούσαν προς δύο αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις, υπήρχε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Βέβαια, στην τελευταία περίπτωση, συνηθιζόταν να κόβονται μερικοί τένοντες των χεριών και των ποδιών από πριν ώστε να είναι εύκολος ο διαμελισμός του θύματος και το όλο θέαμα να είναι πιο εντυπωσιακό, καθώς χέρια και πόδια ξεριζώνονταν από το υπόλοιπο σώμα.

Τεμαχισμός
Ο κατάδικος τεμαχίζεται σε μικρά κομμάτια, όσο είναι ακόμα ζωντανός. Χρησιμοποιούνταν σε συνάρτηση με το κρέμασμα και για σοβαρότατα εγκλήματα, όπου το κρέμασμα και μόνο δεν είναι αρκετό για το κοινό αίσθημα.

Τεμαχισμός στα δύο
Ακριβώς όπως γίνεται και στα διάφορα μαγικά σόου, το θύμα τεμαχίζεται στα δύο. Ο δήμιος προσέχει έτσι ώστε να μην κόψει κάποιο ζωτικό όργανο κατά τον τεμαχισμό, έτσι ώστε το θύμα να βασανιστεί για τα λίγα λεπτά που θα επιβιώσει.

Τοξοβολία
Αγαπημένη μέθοδος των Βίκινγκς. Το θύμα δενόταν σε έναν πάσσαλο σε μακρινή απόσταση. Μετά, τοξότες άρχιζαν να του ρίχνουν βέλη, προσπαθώντας να στοχεύσουν μη ζωτικά μέρη του σώματος (π.χ. πόδια). Ο τοξότης που θα τον σκότωνε, τιμωρούνταν. Συνδυάζει το τερπνόν μετά του ωφελίμου.

Τράβηγμα από άλογο
Το θύμα δένεται πίσω από ένα άλογο και αφού ο δήμιος φροντίσει να εξαγριώσει το άλογο, το τελευταίο αρχίζει να τρέχει αφηνιασμένο σέρνοντας το θύμα από πίσω του. Αν το θύμα είναι τυχερό, θα χτυπήσει σε καμιά πέτρα και είτε θα μείνει αναίσθητος είτε θα πεθάνει ακαριαία. Συνήθως, άφηναν το άλογο να τρέχει μέσα σε μια κλειστή περιοχή έτσι ώστε το κοινό να μπορεί να παρακολουθεί.

Τροχός
Οι τροχοί είχαν πολλές χρησιμότητες και γι’ αυτό υπήρχαν πολλές παραλλαγές του συγκεκριμένου βασανιστηρίου. Συνήθως όμως ο κατάδικος τοποθετούνταν στην εξωτερική περιφέρεια του τροχού και δένονταν. Καθώς ο τροχός γυρνούσε, το θύμα περνούσε από το κάτω μέρος όπου στο δάπεδο υπήρχαν αιχμηρά αντικείμενα τα οποία τον έγδερναν...​


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Το εγχειρίδιο του καλού δήμιου_ (πρωτότυπος τίτλος _Execution: Α guide to the ultimate penalty_):

*Αγχόνες, γκιλοτίνες
Ένας οδηγός για την εσχάτη τιμωρία, γραμμένος με άφθονο εγγλέζικο φλέγμα*

ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΥ

Ένας οδηγός για τις εκτελέσεις, δηλαδή για τη θανάτωση που επιβάλλουν ορισμένες κυβερνήσεις στους υπηκόους τους, είναι ασφαλώς κάτι πρωτότυπο. Υπάρχουν άραγε αναγνώστες που ενδιαφέρονται για ένα τέτοιο μακάβριο θέμα; Φαίνεται πως υπάρχουν. Σε αυτούς απευθύνεται ο Τζέφρι Άμποτ, πρώην διευθυντής του Πύργου του Λονδίνου, στο βιβλίο Το εγχειρίδιο του καλού δήμιου (πρωτότυπος τίτλος Execution - Α guide to the ultimate penalty), που περιγράφει τις μεθόδους εκτέλεσης από την αρχαιότητα ως τις μέρες μας. Ο συγγραφέας, χρησιμοποιώντας μια πλούσια βιβλιογραφία (έχει γράψει αρκετά βιβλία, ανάμεσά τους και τα Ο δήμιος χτυπά πάντα δυο φορές με το πελέκι και Κραγιόν στη θηλιά), επιχειρεί να απαντήσει σε μερικά ερωτήματα: Ποιες μέθοδοι χρησιμοποιούνται σε διάφορες χώρες; Ποια προκαλεί λιγότερο πόνο; Πώς συμπεριφέρονται οι άνθρωποι τη στιγμή της εκτέλεσης; Ποιοι γίνονταν δήμιοι και γιατί πολλοί από αυτούς κατέληγαν μέθυσοι; Και ακόμη: Τι συμβαίνει στην ηλεκτρική καρέκλα; Υπάρχει μέθοδος που προξενεί ακαριαίο θάνατο;

Παρά το σοβαρό του πράγματος, ο Τζέφρι αντιμετωπίζει τις θανατικές εκτελέσεις με μαύρο, κατάμαυρο, χιούμορ, το οποίο είναι εμφανές κυρίως στα πρώτα κεφάλαια του εγχειριδίου του, όταν μιλάει για τον θάνατο στην αγχόνη και στην γκιλοτίνα (επινόηση του γιατρού Joseph Ignace Guillotin, που ήθελε να υπάρχει ένας πιο φιλεύσπλαχνος τρόπος θανάτωσης, προσφορά της Γαλλικής Επανάστασης στην ανθρωπότητα). Μόνο έτσι, χαμογελώντας, θα μπορέσει κανείς να παρακολουθήσει όσα τρομακτικά περιγράφονται.

Ο άνθρωπος, γράφει ο Άμποτ, έμαθε να δένει κόμπους και έτσι μπόρεσε «να φτιάξει τη θηλιά του δήμιου»· ανακάλυψε μέσα για το άναμμα της φωτιάς και βρήκε τρόπους για να κάψει τους αιρετικούς στην πυρά· εφηύρε τον τροχό και μετά έδεσε τους κακούργους πάνω του για να κομματιαστούν· έφτιαξε το κοφτερό ατσάλι για να είναι δυνατός ο αποκεφαλισμός με το πελέκι και το ξίφος. Αλλά και χωρίς αυτά τα σύνεργα, πάντα υπήρχαν οι γνώσεις και οι ευκολίες για την απαλλαγή της κοινωνίας από τα ανεπιθύμητα μέλη της: οι κροκόδειλοι, τα λιοντάρια, οι γκρεμοί, το κώνειο, το βράσιμο σε καζάνια, το τηγάνισμα, το ψήσιμο στη σχάρα, το δέσιμο σε σακί με ζώα, ο διαμελισμός από δύο άλογα, το θάψιμο στο χώμα, ο στραγγαλισμός, το παλούκωμα, ο λιθοβολισμός (ισχύει ακόμη στη Σαουδική Αραβία, στο Σουδάν, στο Ιράν, στο Πακιστάν).

Το κρέμασμα ήταν η φτηνότερη και ευκολότερη μέθοδος εκτέλεσης ως τον 20ό αιώνα. Η πρακτική αυτή συνηθιζόταν στη Βρετανία, αλλά περιοριζόταν μόνο στους κοινούς εγκληματίες, αφού η αριστοκρατία είχε το προνόμιο του αποκεφαλισμού με πελέκι. Το καταπληκτικό είναι ότι στο παλιό Λονδίνο (συμβαίνει και σήμερα σε ορισμένες χώρες) οι εκτελέσεις γίνονταν παρουσία θεατών, για φρονηματισμό, αλλά και προς τέρψιν —τότε δεν είχαν πολλές ευκαιρίες για διασκέδαση—, οπότε το πλήθος έσπευδε να ζητωκραυγάσει.

Κατά την ανάγνωση του βιβλίου εγείρεται το ερώτημα αν το κράτος έχει το ηθικό δικαίωμα να αφαιρεί ανθρώπινες ζωές, κάτι με το οποίο καταπιάνεται ο Βίκτορ Ουγκό στο Η τελευταία ημέρα ενός θανατοποινίτη, φανταστικό ημερολόγιο με τις σκέψεις και τα όνειρα ενός καταδίκου (κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις Νάρκισσος και Μεταίχμιο). Ενώ αναπτύσσονται κινήσεις εναντίον της θανατικής ποινής, οι εκτελέσεις καταδίκων σε όλον τον κόσμο συνεχίζονται (σύμφωνα με σχετική έκθεση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας, το 2004 στην Κίνα έγιναν 3.400 εκτελέσεις, στο Ιράν 159, στο Βιετνάμ 64, στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες 59, στη Σαουδική Αραβία 33, στο Πακιστάν 15). Ο Τζέφρι Άμποτ δεν θίγει το θέμα, είναι έξω από τα όρια του πονήματός του. Σημειώνει ωστόσο ότι προτού η κοινή γνώμη καταλήξει σε απόφαση για την κατάργησή της, είναι καλό οι αναγνώστες να έχουν πάντα κατά νου και τα δεινά που υπέστησαν τα θύματα των εγκλημάτων. ​

Να μερικά βιβλία του κυρίου Geoffrey Abbott από το Amazon:

What a Way to Go: The Guillotine, the Pendulum, the Thousand Cuts, the Spanish Donkey, and 66 Other Ways of Putting Someone to Death 
Execution: The Guillotine, the Pendulum, the Thousand Cuts, the Spanish Donkey, and 66 Other Ways of Putting Someone to Death 
More Macabre Miscellany: An All-New Collection of 1,000 Hideous and Horrifying Facts 
The Executioner Always Chops Twice: Ghastly Blunders on the Scaffold 
Macabre Miscellany: A Thousand Grisly and Unusual Facts From Around the World
The Book of Execution: An Encyclopedia of Methods of Judicial Execution 
Severed: British Beheadings Through the Ages 
Amazing Stories of Female Executions 
Rack, Rope and Red-Hot Pincers: A History of Torture and Its Instruments 
Amazing True Stories of Execution Blunders
The Executioner Always Chops Twice: Ghastly Blunders on the Scaffold 
Lords of the Scaffold: A History of the Executioner 
Rack Rope & Red Hot Pincers 
Regalia, Robbers and Royal Corpses


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Το παρακάτω είναι παρμένο από το βιβλίο του Άμποτ _What a Way to Go: The Guillotine, the Pendulum, the Thousand Cuts, the Spanish Donkey, and 66 Other Ways of Putting Someone to Death_.

If a man committed murder, he was hanged or, if an aristocrat, he was beheaded. The only offence worse than that was high treason, the equivalent of murdering one’s country by killing, or plotting to kill, its sovereign lord, the king. Because it was a worse crime, it was axiomatic that the penalty had to be more severe than a standard execution. And those charged with deciding what could possibly meet that criterion came up with the perfect answer: the traitor would simply be carved into pieces, anatomically demolished, as it were, while still alive.

The process is best exemplified by the case of Major General Thomas Harrison, one of the regicides who had sentenced Charles I to death. After the Restoration of the monarchy in 1660, he and others were tried, the sentence passed at the Old Bailey being:

‘That you be led to the place from whence you came, and from thence be drawn upon a hurdle to the place of execution, and then you shall be hanged by the neck and, being alive, shall be cut down, and your privy members to be cut off, and your entrails be taken out of your body and, you living, the same to be burnt before your eyes, and your head to be cut off, your body to be divided into four quarters, and head and quarters to be disposed of at the pleasure of the King’s majesty. And the Lord have mercy on your soul.’

This was duly carried out two days later at Charing Cross in the presence of a multitude of sightseers, which included Charles II, the son of the executed king. Harrison was allowed to swing from the gallows for but a matter of minutes. Half-choking, he was then stretched on the boards for the executioner to slit open his stomach and pull out his entrails. Whereupon, it was reported, the appallingly mutilated Harrison leaned forward and hit the executioner across the head. Within seconds his own head had been deftly removed and his intestines thrown on the blazing fire near the scaffold. Retribution had been seen to be done.

The word ‘drawn’ in the dread phrase has caused some confusion, as it has a dual application: that of being ‘drawn’ on a hurdle, and also ‘drawn’ as a chicken is prior to cooking. More accurately, then, the details were: drawn on a hurdle; hanged, but only briefly enough to cause partial strangulation; drawn, disembowelled (sometimes preceded by castration, to symbolise that the traitor could thereby never propagate any future traitors), the bowels and entrails then burned; beheaded and quartered, the torso being hacked into four portions and displayed on the city gates as a warning to all.

This butchery ended with the executioner holding the head up high at each corner of the scaffold and exclaiming: ‘Behold, the head of a traitor! So die all traitors!’ The gory trophy was then taken to Newgate Prison to be parboiled before being exhibited on London Bridge as a deterrent. The parboiling, or part-boiling, was necessary to deter the voracious appetites of the seagulls, and was achieved by boiling the head in salt water and cumin seed in a large cauldron, this procedure taking place in a Newgate room called Jack Ketch’s kitchen.

For over six hundred years there was only one bridge spanning the Thames in London, this being the route for travellers entering the city from the south of the country and the Continent. It was therefore the obvious place at which to warn all visitors of the dire fate that awaited law-breakers; what could be more realistic than the heads of those who had failed to take heed? ​


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Διαφέρει, όπως έγραψα στην αρχή, ο αγγλικός _τεμαχισμός_ από τον διαμελισμό που εφάρμοζαν οι Γάλλοι, με τα τέσσερα άλογα, όπως περιγράφεται στο άρθρο της W και, με κάθε ανατριχιαστική λεπτομέρεια, εδώ:
*After these horrible preliminaries, a rope was attached to each of the limbs of the criminal, one being bound round each leg from the foot to the knee, and round each arm from the wrist to the elbow. These ropes were then fastened to four bars, to each of which a strong horse was harnessed, as if for towing a barge. *These horses were first made to give short jerks; and when the agony had elicited heart-rending cries from the unfortunate man, who felt his limbs being dislocated without being broken, the four horses were all suddenly urged on with the whip in different directions, and thus all the limbs were strained at one moment. If the tendons and ligaments still resisted the combined efforts of the four horses, the executioner assisted, and made several cuts with a hatchet on each joint. When at last, for this horrible torture often lasted several hours - each horse had drawn out a limb, they were collected and placed near the hideous trunk, which often still showed signs of life, and the whole were burned together. Sometimes the sentence was, that the body should be hung to the gibbet, and that the limbs should be displayed on the gates of the town, or sent to four principal towns in the extremities of the kingdom. When this was done, "an inscription was placed on each of the limbs, which stated the reason of its being thus exposed."
http://www.middle-ages.org.uk/execution-by-quartering.htm​
Για το γαλλικό *écartèlement* (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Écartèlement), τον «*τετραχισμό*», διαβάζουμε στο ΠαπΛεξ:
*τετραχισμός*
ο, Ν· είδος θανατικής ποινής που επιβαλλόταν στη Γαλλία κατά την εποχή τής μοναρχίας σε εκείνους που έκαναν απόπειρα δολοφονίας κατά τού βασιλιά και κατά την οποία ο κατάδικος προσδενόταν από τα τέσσερα άκρα του σε τέσσερα άλογα, τα οποία μαστίγωναν, με αποτέλεσμα το σώμα του να διαμελίζεται σιγά σιγά.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < τετραχίζω «διαιρώ στα τέσσερα». Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1882 στο Ελληνικόν Λεξικόν τών Λασκαρίδου και Μυριανθέως].​
Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ δημοσιεύεται μια άλλη μελέτη με τίτλο «Διαχρονικά είδη της Θανατικής Ποινής»:
http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=125371

Και το απαραίτητο κερασάκι βιντεάκι, πριν μπούμε στη συζήτηση. Ιδού τι έπαθε ο «Μπρέιβχαρτ» Γουίλιαμ Γουάλας (που μαθαίνουμε ότι στην ταινία ο σκηνοθέτης τού χαρίστηκε):


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 7, 2010)

Nickel η δουλειά που έχεις κάνει είναι στο σύνολό της εκπληκτική (αν και το θέμα βέβαια πέφτει κομμάτι βαρύ). Respect!
Μπορείς να καταλάβεις, όμως, γιατί θα διαμαρτυρηθώ λιγάκι. Για τη σύνδεση όλων των βασανιστηρίων με τον Μεσαίωνα και μόνο, ενώ τα περισσότερα βασανιστήρια και μέθοδοι θανάτωσης (1) είτε ανάγονται σε παλαιότερες εποχές (π.χ ρωμαϊκή αρχαιότητα) (2) είτε εμφανίζονται στο τέλος και μόνο της χρονικής περιόδου που αποκαλούμε Μεσαίωνα (δηλ. όπως φαίνεται κι από τις παραπομπές, στο β΄ήμισυ του 13ου αι. και μεταγενέστερα) και γνωρίζουν τη μέγιστη διάδοση και "δόξα" τους στην Αναγέννηση και τα νεότερα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2010)

Ευχ, Νικέλ!

Πέρα από το τρίπτυχο για την εκτέλεση του Γουόλας που χρειάστηκα, έχω και ένα μενού «ευσπλαχνικών» και μη μεθόδων θανάτωσης, που το προσθέτω εδώ μαζί με τους αγγλικούς όρους και ό,τι δεν βρήκα στα πιο πάνω άρθρα (αυτά τα έχω με πλάγια) για συζήτηση απόδόσεων, διακλάδωση σε νέα νήματα και, γενικώς, ό,τι ήθελε προκύψει: 

being torn apart = τεμαχισμός
breaking on the wheel = τάνυσμα στον τροχό
burning at the stake = θάνατος στην πυρά
crucifixion = σταύρωση
_cudgeling = ξυλοκόπημα, ξυλοδαρμός, ραβδισμός_
decapitation with sword, ax, or guillotine = αποκεφαλισμός με σπαθί, τσεκούρι ή γκιλοτίνα
disemboweling = ξεκοίλιασμα
drowning = πνιγμός
_electrocution = ηλεκτροπληξία_
firing squad = τουφεκισμός από εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα
garroting = στραγγαλισμός (με θηλιά)
_gassing = χρήση αερίων_
hanging = απαγχονισμός
impalement = ανασκολοπισμός
_lethal injection = θανατηφόρα ένεση_
mauled by animals = κατασπαραγμός από ζώα
_trampled by animals = ποδοπάτημα από ζώα_

Κάθε προσφορά για βελτίωση, ευγνωμόνως δεκτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2013)

Το σημερινό αφιέρωμα της Wikipedia παραπέμπει στο σχετικό άρθρο της: Hanged, drawn and quartered. (Ναι, καλοκαιριάτικα. Άβυσσος η ψυχή του αρχισυντάκτη.)


----------

